# Hobby Lobby - 2018



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I used the mega egg for a Dragon Egg last year. Folded duct tape and paint. Got the idea from the forum. I can't seem to attach a picture.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A Little Odd now that you mention it I recall Hilda did a dragon egg using that method a few years back maybe. It looked great. I figure I can use the eggs this year with my dinos and maybe next year will choose a castle/dragons/wizzards theme so I can use the Big Lots skeleton dragon and reuse the eggs as dragon eggs. Thanks for bringing that use up. If you can figure out the photo posting, love to see your egg.

BTW has anyone spray painted the eggs? These are pink, blue and purple and in definite need of color correcting! If I don't bother to paint was thinking they could be maybe paper mâché'd over. I do want to try to hide the middle seam if I can.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

So went to Hobby Lobby took a few pictures (75) figured would share some of what is out that way. Most of these will be fall and how Halloween related

































































View attachment 549685


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

The local HL did away with all Halloween-themed stuff in 2017. Now we get a few "Fall" offerings including Thanksgiving stuff. I am old and cranky, and I dislike pandering to the fearful. I will go where my spooky dollars are wanted. As we all know, one Jack O'Lantern can usher in the forces of all Hell into one's household.  IF ONLY

Meanwhile, I'll mosey on over to Michaels. And its getting to be that time....!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Serpentia said:


> The local HL did away with all Halloween-themed stuff in 2017. Now we get a few "Fall" offerings including Thanksgiving stuff. I am old and cranky, and I dislike pandering to the fearful. I will go where my spooky dollars are wanted. As we all know, one Jack O'Lantern can usher in the forces of all Hell into one's household. <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Roll Eyes (Sarcastic)" class="inlineimg" /> IF ONLY
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll mosey on over to Michaels. And its getting to be that time....!


This is fabulous! I agree wholeheartedly. Other than a few ribbons & craft items, I stick to spending my Halloween dollars elsewhere. Luckily Grandin Road and TJ Maxx are willing to take my seasonally spent money.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Hobby Lobby has some pretty cool things year round that I use for Halloween. Iron wall hangings, lanterns, their old hardware section has a lot of cool door pulls and hooks, and I found some awesome corbels I'm going to incorporate this year into my facade. But i agree their 'halloween' section I don't think I could even get into when I hit 80 years old.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Hopefully it will be ok but going to add a link to all the pictures i did a Hobby Lobby that i might have missed here. Its a total of 2 pages of pictures. 

https://mymerrychristmas.com/forum/threads/fall-halloween-hobby-lobby-2018.68348/


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

That is Funny!


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

Hobby Lobby is pretty lame when it comes to Halloween, isn't it? I don't know why that hadn't really registered with me until now. Michael's has got them beat _hands down._

We generally cruise through HL at the end of the season when stuff is on clearance to see if there are any bits left over, but usually it's broken home decor that was pretty lame to begin with.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I mainly go there to pick up clearance stuff that I can "Halloweenize". When their craft pumpkins are on sale I get those too. HL isn't real good for much else for me.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I forgot to mention that I did find a bunch of clearance Halloween rubber stamps at Hobby Lobby this week. Really discounted! I’m not sure yet what I’ll do with them, but I do like to decorate candy bags, so that’s a possibility. Christmas stamps were on clearance as well. Those will be great for use for personalizing presents wrapped in various colored craft wrapping paper.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I've gotten a few stamps on clearance there. I like to use them to decorate the letters I send with my victims treats when I'm art of a secret reaper thing.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Also, If you are thinking about getting a tattoo you could always stamp yourself with one to kind of get an idea whether or not you actually want one. Or even just set around and stamp yourself all over just because you're an adult and you can.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

McBernes said:


> Or even just set around and stamp yourself all over just because you're an adult and you can.


? too funny!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Really diggin these pumpkins:









https://www.hobbylobby.com/Seasonal/Fall/Pumpkins/Metallic-Silver-Pumpkin---Short/p/80909724









https://www.hobbylobby.com/Seasonal/Fall/Pumpkins/Metallic-Silver-Pumpkin---Tall/p/80909723


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone been to Hobby Lobby lately? 
I was hoping they had this Jack O Lantern mug again this year, but I haven't stopped in yet


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

yeesh these turned out bad lol I don't know if I got the mug somewhere in the pic, but I saw him


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I bought some really nice black ornate Victorian looking frames from there last year. Maybe not necessarily “Halloween” but definitely something you can repurpose to be Halloween. Other than that, I agree with everyone else....not much of a Halloween selection. Only reason I found the frames is because I went in there for something non-Halloween related. I definitely wouldn’t add them to my list of stores to stalk during the Halloween season!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Carried Vigo up to Hobby Lobby to get him put in his new frame, she did a great job and he looks wonderful. He will be going in the Collinwood Haunted Museum! First she told me 2 weeks and then she decided she could do it in 30 minutes...was glad to get it done. This was that frame I got such a good deal on 2 months ago. It was $150.00 and the corner broke, the store repaired it and I snagged it for $32.00 bucks.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That frame is beautiful! It’s hard to tell the size from the photo but it appears you got a great deal on it!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Vigo was a poster 24x36. I didn't stop to think about how much he would weigh with glass in the frame. I could not lift him at all had to slide him across the floor but he looks good.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Muffy said:


> Vigo was a poster 24x36. I didn't stop to think about how much he would weigh with glass in the frame. I could not lift him at all had to slide him across the floor but he looks good.



You just reminded me of the struggle I had with my Creation of Adam poster. I bought the poster online....32 x 62...as well as the frame, which was a very heavy, gold ornate frame. Instead of regular glass, I went with plexiglass in an attempt to cut down on the weight. It was heavy, but I could still pick it up, but the problem was trying to hang it up by myself. I had to get creative and move my couch so I could use it to prop one end of the frame up while I lift the other. Sure, I could’ve called a friend, but I was too impatient to wait. Story of my life! LOL


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes I have a few big heavy pictures of Horses on my walls and I would never be able to hang them alone. Sounds like your poster was really big. The lady at the store tried to talk me into plexiglass.....maybe I should have listened to her.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

We used that same poster in a frame, too, for the photo booth area. It made a great piece of art for the wall everyone recognized.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I just sent dane82 the link to your web site as she was inquiring about Vigo and I told her I saw him on your site. The minute I saw that picture I had to try and find one cause I just loved him. Maybe you had better take a look at this.

http://collinwood841.com/halloweencemeteries.html

I think that your work is terrific!


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow, how cool. Thank you!

Yes, the Vigo picture has great color depth and fits right in with a haunted mansion type of theme. You put him in a great frame (and for a great price!). 



Muffy said:


> I just sent dane82 the link to your web site as she was inquiring about Vigo and I told her I saw him on your site. The minute I saw that picture I had to try and find one cause I just loved him. Maybe you had better take a look at this.
> 
> http://collinwood841.com/halloweencemeteries.html
> 
> I think that your work is terrific!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Muffy said:


> Carried Vigo up to Hobby Lobby to get him put in his new frame, she did a great job and he looks wonderful. He will be going in the Collinwood Haunted Museum! First she told me 2 weeks and then she decided she could do it in 30 minutes...was glad to get it done. This was that frame I got such a good deal on 2 months ago. It was $150.00 and the corner broke, the store repaired it and I snagged it for $32.00 bucks.


Vigo is amazing. I can see this hanging in a medieval castle. Don't really see much that makes me think of decor for castles LOL but he does. He has that menacing look and just wow, very imposing poster. Thanks for sharing him with us. And wow great frame choice for him and super price. Even with a damaged corner the frame would fit in with a haunted castle. I could see some cobwebs over it and a huge candelabra lighting it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Dino-sized Eggs anyone?
> 
> I'm so glad Easter is rolling around and Hobby Lobby has their Easter party, craft & decor items at 40% off now this week. My theme this year will be dinosaur related since I bought a number of the skeleton dinosaur props from Home Depot and Walmart last year so thought I'd add some dino eggs to my lawn scene. I've been really hoping the Mega plastic 2-part Easter Eggs would make an appearance at Hobby Lobby again and just checked online now and they have! Two years ago saw these giant ones but never had a use for them and then thought I'd go back for a set anyway but they had sold out before Easter. These come as a 3-pack and nest inside each other, on sale now for $11.99 (reg 19.99).
> 
> ...



Did anyone buy the large nesting eggs from Hobby Lobby (above post) and paint them? Curious what you did with yours (did you have to rough up the surface? prime?, plastic paint?) 










I bought mine earlier this year when I posted this and now want to turn them into dinosaur eggs for my theme. Was having a _devil of a time_ trying to get the egg to open up so I can get to the ones inside. The Hobby Lobby Mega Eggs have a designed "locking" system. The top half of the egg has slits in the plastic with a track that will let the bottom half of the egg's tabs twist and lock inside the slit of the upper half. 

To OPEN your egg hold the bottom half, and twist the top half CLOCKWISE. To CLOSE AND LOCK the egg line up the tabs to the right of the slits, push together the halves, and twist the top half COUNTERCLOCKWISE. 


















Also realizing I should have immediately taken off the tape that was placed on all the eggs at the seam. Going to take some work to get it all off so it can be painted. 

Would love to see any dino eggs you guys might have made from these for ideas before I start mine. Thanks. I'm sure a number of people bought them for dragon eggs as well but that's another subject.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Muffy, your framed print of Vigo the Carpathian inspired me to order the print as a poster for use at some point later in a castle setting. Didn't need it now, and will certainly keep my eye out for a frame that large at a good buy. I didn't want to spend much on the print in case I didn't end up using it. Ended up picking it up at PosterRevolution (same size 24 x 36) for 8.99, plus tax, and it came with free ship. They sent me a USPS tracking number which never showed it moving beyond "label created, not yet in system" on USPS's tracking page. I started to get concerned and sent PosterRevolution an email last night. Woke up to a bounced email this morning. Wasn't getting a good feeling, however, it showed up on my porch this afternoon. Yeah! 

More good news is it came in a decent triangular corrugated poster mailer (no damage), the poster itself was wrapped in brown paper and the poster itself had great coloring, sharp image and was printed on a fairly thick paper. I could have purchased the print on canvas paper but being it was just for Halloween felt that was overkill. Very pleased my purchase. Thought I would share my experience in case anyone else is inspired to use this print in their haunt and looking for a place to order it from.

Update: I just checked the email account that I ordered the poster on and found a email from Ray from PosterRevolution. Very nicely worded. Said he was sorry and understood my concern and would look into it. Apparently the email got through even though it showed up bounced in my account. When I emailed him back to thank him for the reply and to let him know I had received the poster today, I checked the tracking number I was given and when they sent it to me they left off the first 2 digits. When I added those to the tracking number all the tracking info came up on the USPS site so it was an oversight or bad copy/paste on someone's part. I would definitely buy from them again if I need more posters and I let him know. Thought you guys should know too!


----------

